# AB36 ó L36 ambos de Cerwin Vega.



## Jorge Alfredo

Tengo  pequeño sonido el cual uso para un grupo musical que hice, y estoy por hacer cajones para bajos, con el fin de crecer un poco , pero estoy en duda si fabrico los L36 de Cerwin Vega , o el AB36, el L36 lo he usado y suena bien, pero he visto y oído el AB36 y creo que tiene un rango de respuesta mejor, consulté y las  SPL del AB36 y DEl L36  asi como sus características y creo que el AB36 es mas óptimo para un grupo, pero no lo he trabajado según su experiencia ¿cual me recomiendan?

Indagué un poco y yo mismo encontré lo sigiente:
El el36,es un modelo digamos clasico de cerwin vega  es "El Cerwin Vega EL-36 "Terremoto"

The new *EL-36* replaces the legendary *SL-36*, which had long been one of Cerwin-Vega's most popular designs. El nuevo EL-36 sustituye al legendario SL-36, que había sido durante mucho tiempo uno de Cerwin-Vega diseños más populares. The EL-36 features significant improvements including a new enclosure design to optimize the horn characteristics; a newly designed 18" woofer with new adhesives and voice coil technology for sustained power handling and performance; a universal pole mount, which makes it an ideal performance companion for use with the V-152MKII and a new cabinet and castor design for easier transport. EL-36 presenta importantes mejoras, incluyendo un nuevo recinto de diseño para optimizar las características de la bocina, un nuevo diseño de 18 "con nuevo altavoz de adhesivos y tecnología de bobina de voz para un manejo de la potencia y el rendimiento, un polo de montaje universales, lo que lo convierte en un compañero ideal de rendimiento para su uso con el V-152MKII y un nuevo gabinete y el diseño de ricino para facilitar el transporte.
Specifications: Especificaciones:

    * Frequency Response: 30 Hz - 300 Hz Respuesta de frecuencia: 30 Hz - 300 Hz.
    * Power Handling: Program: 500 Watts Peak: 1000 Watts Potencia: Programa: 500 vatios de pico: 1000 W
    * Sensitivity: (1watt/1meter) 106dB @ 50hz Sensibilidad: (1watt/1meter) 106dB @ 50Hz
    * Nominal Impedance: 8 Ohms Impedancia nominal: 8 ohmios
    * Components: Low Frequency: (1) 18" woofer with 3" voice coil. Componentes: de baja frecuencia: (1) 18 "con altavoz de 3" bobina de voz. Diecast aluminum frame. Diecast marco de aluminio. Aluminum heat sink with 371 in2 surface area. Disipador de calor de aluminio con 371 IN2 superficie.
    * Connections: (2)1/4"Phone, (2)Neutrik Speakon Conexiones: (2) 1 / 4 "Teléfono, (2) Neutrik Speakon
    * Dimensions (HxW): 36 x 24 x 36 Dimensiones (HxW): 36 x 24 x 36
    * Weight: 166 lbs Peso: 166 libras.

el ab-36 es:"El Cerwin Vega AB-36 "con postcombustión"

The *AB-36 *is a highly advanced design that incorporates Cerwin-Vega's 50 years of experience in building some of the industry's best known subwoofers. La AB-36 es un diseño muy avanzado que incorpora Cerwin-Vega de 50 años de experiencia en la construcción de algunos de los más conocidos de la industria de los subwoofers. Its design makes it ideal for use in the most demanding environments where pure bass power is the goal. Su diseño lo hace ideal para su uso en los entornos más exigentes, donde el poder es pura bajo la meta. Among the long list of new features is a signature front panel design that acts as a convection heat sink design to provide greatly increased thermal power handling with decreased power compression; a new 4" diameter voice coil; a new and contemporary cabinet and caster design; a universal pole mount and the choice of gray carpet or textured paint finishes. Entre la larga lista de nuevas características es una firma de diseño del panel frontal que actúa como un disipador de calor por convección diseño para proporcionar la energía térmica aumentado la manipulación con la disminución de la compresión de potencia, un nuevo 4 "de diámetro de bobina de voz, un nuevo y contemporáneo diseño de gabinete y colada; un polo de montaje universal y la elección de alfombra gris o pintura texturizada acabados.
Specifications: Especificaciones:

    * Frequency Response: 30 Hz - 300 Hz Respuesta de frecuencia: 30 Hz - 300 Hz.
    * Power Handling: Program:750 Watts Peak: 1500 Watts Potencia: Programa: 750 vatios de pico: 1500 W
    * Sensitivity: (1watt/1meter) 108dB Sensibilidad: (1watt/1meter) 108dB
    * Nominal Impedance: 8 Ohms Impedancia nominal: 8 ohmios
    * Components: Low Frequency: (1) 18" woofer with 4" voice coil. Componentes: de baja frecuencia: (1) 18 "con altavoz de 4" bobina de voz. Diecast aluminum frame. Diecast marco de aluminio. Aluminum heat sink with 371 in surface area. Disipador de calor de aluminio con 371 en superficie.
    * Connections: (2)1/4"Phone, (2)Neutrik Speakon Conexiones: (2) 1 / 4 "Teléfono, (2) Neutrik Speakon
    * Dimensions (HxW): 36 x 24 x 36 Dimensiones (HxW): 36 x 24 x 36
    * Weight: 166 lbs Peso: 166 libras "

Por lo anterior me decido por el  ab-36. Saludos.


----------



## thecharle

hola por que no los postes los planos


saludos


----------



## aldemarar

les recomiendo que para sonido en vivo no utilisen esas cajas ,usen mejor las frontales


----------



## Tacatomon

Sonido en vivo, Aplicación de largo alcanze: Folded Horns.

Sonido en vivo, Aplicación de corto alcanze: Scoopers.

Las AB36 Son por exelencia, las mas usadas para aplicaciones en largo alcanze. Acompañense de por lo menos, 1000W para cada una.

Saludos.


----------



## KERLY

aldemarar dijo:


> les recomiendo que para sonido en vivo no utilisen esas cajas ,usen mejor las frontales



Disculpa aldemar con respecto alas cajas para bajo de 18
 tengo dos grandes interogantes entre dos planos  cual de los dos es mejor en cuato arespuesta de bajo que es lo que le interesa a uno, tengo la cervin vega, y  el modelo de hon loaded-reebote con laberint espero respuestas gracias...


----------



## aldemarar

compañero no sabria responder ya que el modelo de hon loaded-reebote con laberinto no la e escuchado abria que arriesgarse a armar una para ver que tal anda saludos


----------



## kennynanye

hola a todos, ma gustaria tener los planos.alguien me los regalaria o me da el nombre de alguna pagina donde los consiga gratis ,gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

kennynanye dijo:


> hola a todos, ma gustaria tener los planos.alguien me los regalaria o me da el nombre de alguna pagina donde los consiga gratis ,gracias



¿Por que no usas el buscador del foro o tratas de leer todo este tema para que te des cuenta que hay varios diagramas expuestos?
Tambien google Ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## kennynanye

gracias amigo,no te imaginas todo lo que he buscado pero nada


----------



## aldemarar

kennynanye dijo:


> gracias amigo,no te imaginas todo lo que he buscado pero nada


 
mira estos planos si te sirven


----------



## kennynanye

aldemarar dijo:


> mira estos planos si te sirven



hola aldemar,tengo unos parlantes super tone de 1000 wats .quiero hacer dos bajos  tengo unos planos llamados folden horns y una planta hachiza de 10 transistores por canal pero no se si es lo adecuado quisiera saber si todo el conjunto sonaria bien .o tu que me recomiendas


----------



## aldemarar

de recomendarte eso depende de que uso le vas a dar.
y cuantos parlantes son?


----------



## aldemarar

Henrick2009 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos estoy por terminar los Bajos Cerwin vega ab-36 pero necesito que me ayuden que Grosor tiene la tapa de aluminio; al terminar les comparto las fotografias, planos y el proceso de contruccion paso a paso que utilice.


 
los mios tienen una lamina 4 mm

mis serwin vega tienen un parlantes de 15" omega pro de eminence de 800 watt rms


----------



## pedrosoreturn

Bro buenos dias... llego al foro en busca realizar la cajas cerwin.... en que plano te basastepara ponerle un bajo 15"??? ya que todos creo que estan diseñados para 18"??

saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

al parecer acaban de poner en venta este Gabinete Cerwin Vega llamado LE-36 con woofer de 18"






no se sabe mucho de el, pero es un poco mas alto que los regulares AB y EL
veanlo en:

http://www.cerwin-vega.com/pro-audio/folded-horn-subwoofer/le-36.html


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

Buenas, 
te recomiendo mejor el AB36 
el L36 es modelo muy reviejo, el nuevo es el LE36 pero ni idea como es por dentro, los planos del AB los puedes sacar del documento brochure de la pagina de cerwinvega

abrelo aqui, tarda en cargar:
http://www.cerwin-vega.com/pdf/cv_pro_brochure.pdf

en una de las paginas muestran un corte transversal del AB36 y del TS el ancho lo sacas tu mismo restando el ancho de 61cm menos dos veces el espesor de la madera que uses


----------



## Tacatomon

Están interesantes estos modelo híbridos de recintos acústicos. Hay documentación sobre esta caja y parece ser que hablan bien de ella. Se agradece el tamaño compacto y portátil . ¿Quien las prueba?
http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-18.html

Saludos!


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

Tacatomon, yo una ves hice una caja como esa, y sonaba bien, claro era mucho mas grande de 
70cm alto
85 prof
62 ancho
no igual pero si el mismo efecto, la probe en la casa sonaba muy bien, pero la puse a sonar en medio de la calle y no suena absolutamente nada, que digo NADA el bajo, me parecia que no habia conectado el amplificador de los graves, pero si estaban sonando full, pero el sonido no viaja a mas de medio metro de la caja, por el cortocircuito acustico, 

en resumen, dentro de una vivienda tal ves sirva, pero al aire libre es una sht, luego me toco desarmarla y modificarla


----------



## Tacatomon

Pero la hiciste modificada. Esta caja está diseña desde cero. Por eso el interés. Además, puede trabajar con varios altavoces más o menos terrenales. Realmente, el autor la diseño para altavoces de 15" y en este modelo aparece una gráfica de ganancia en db comparada con una altavoz en bass-reflex. Parece ser una buena caja. No es un cortocircuito acústico, si fuiese así no tendría razón de ser. 
http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-15q.html

Están buenos los comentarios de la pag. 

Saludos!


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

si por eso yo probe un modelo parecido, solo que es mas grande, dentro de mi casa hacia temblar las ventanas, incluso mi vecino del frente vino a ver que estaba haciendo, pero no me sirve porque yo uso el equipo es al aire libre, y al probarla en la calle se vio el efecto CC, por eso es que las cajas cerwin vega y turbosound, usan el recinto sellado, porque al poner la caja a sonar en una zona abierta no servira sino para midrange

te lo digo porque yo he hecho muchas, pruebas con todo tipo de formas, pero en la realidad, porque utilizando los famosos programas de cajas acústicas me dan resultados totalmente diferentes, ademas que tengo mi propio equipo para medir la presion del sonido a la salida del gabinete


----------



## vicmagucas

Cerwin vega tiene una nueva caja de subgraves la JE 36C, lo que me llama la atención de esta caja son sus dimensiones. 

Altura: 91.4 cm
Ancho: 61 cm
Profundida: 61 cm

Me gustaría conocer las medidas y distribuciòn interna de esta caja.

Nunca he visto una caja original, solo clones.

O alguien que diga en donde conseguir los planos originales y quiera conpartirlos.


----------



## KERLY

aldemarar dijo:


> les recomiendo que para sonido en vivo no utilisen esas cajas ,usen mejor las frontales



Quemas aldemarar que tal ese fin de año   me podrias colaborar con alguna imagen de cajas frontales disculpa mi ingnoracia


----------



## aldemarar

KERLY dijo:


> Quemas aldemarar que tal ese fin de año   me podrias colaborar con alguna imagen de cajas frontales disculpa mi ingnoracia



compañero ya saque las medidas del bajo frontal y unas fotos esta en este enlace de diseño y construccion de cajas mensaje 475

Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)


----------



## rogger

buenas soy nuevo aqui les queria DECIR que yo tengo 2 BAJOS DE 2000 WATS de´´ 18 ´´y no se cuales son los cajones apropiados para ellos pense en hacer 2 cubos 18 o un ab-36 pero no se de verdad es para que ustedes me den una idea o me den un modelo de caja que los aguentes ...................... muchas gracias  por su tiempo..........


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT

mas o menos con que potencia rms los piensas poner a trabajar? y mas o menos que rango de frecuencias porque te podría servir un turbosound TSW-218 si no quieres algo tan grande como 2 ab36.


----------



## aldemarar

rogger dijo:


> buenas soy nuevo aqui les queria DECIR que yo tengo 2 BAJOS DE 2000 WATS de´´ 18 ´´y no se cuales son los cajones apropiados para ellos pense en hacer 2 cubos 18 o un ab-36 pero no se de verdad es para que ustedes me den una idea o me den un modelo de caja que los aguentes ...................... muchas gracias  por su tiempo..........



cual es la referencia del parlante


----------



## dijeytato

mira pana lo mejor en este caso es que agas los l36 se los recomiendo yo tengo  miniteca y son de lo mejor la respuesta es buena dependiendo de la corneta que tenga


----------



## rogger

a ok!!!!  gracias mi pana por la respuesta es de mucha ayuda eso es lo que voy hacer


----------



## dandany

KNIGHTKNIGHT dijo:


> si por eso yo probe un modelo parecido, solo que es mas grande, dentro de mi casa hacia temblar las ventanas, incluso mi vecino del frente vino a ver que estaba haciendo, pero no me sirve porque yo uso el equipo es al aire libre, y al probarla en la calle se vio el efecto CC, por eso es que las cajas cerwin vega y turbosound, usan el recinto sellado, porque al poner la caja a sonar en una zona abierta no servira sino para midrange
> 
> te lo digo porque yo he hecho muchas, pruebas con todo tipo de formas, pero en la realidad, porque utilizando los famosos programas de cajas acústicas me dan resultados totalmente diferentes, ademas que tengo mi propio equipo para medir la presion del sonido a la salida del gabinete



Yo personalmente las recomiendo para eso seguro que habras armado el modelo que es para unos cuantos parlantes en especifico que anda mal...yo arme la cubo 18 extendida y en aire libre me saco un peso de ensima.. reemplaze 4 bajos por 2 cubo 18 con 2 sigma pro...golpea muy duro y seco...con la potencia justa 600w andan hermoso te pones alado y te saca los pelos de la pierna son mas de 130db.. la armaste mal o armaste la de concepto la extendida anda muy bien sino fijate este video de la de 15'' 120db a 1metro.. 



 Me encantaría que hagas un vídeo vos también y especifiques que potencia tiene tus parlantes que marca son y todo ese tipo de cosas si modificaste algo lógicamente no va a funcionar bien el cajón... técnicamente supera a cajones como el bp18 que tiene como 200 litros internos o mas...las curvas no mienten... capas tenias cajas reflex frontales laburando con las horn...y la fase se cancela entre ellas si los parlantes están invertidos y la forma de trabajar de un horn es totalmente distinta a la reflex(tenes que usar el inversor de fase).. el aire viaja mas lento en la horn..y tenes reverberancia también cosa que tenes que tener un procesador de sonido para corregir ese factor...yo defiendo estas cajas a muerte porque las tengo y reemplace todo lo pesado por 2 cajitas de 40kg cada una armada ni siquiera con mdf o contrachapado.. sino con OSB (madera barata) y solamente utilizo crossover y potencia y te destruye el pecho en aire libre.. sin animos de armar ninguna discuta sin sentido dejo mi opinión y que simplemente me resulto a mi y yo la defiendo porque es un diseño muy bueno simple y no para complicarse la vida como el AB36..y sirve para el dj que no tiene mucho dinero o quiere agilizar su equipo un 200% porque realmente esta  caja con solo 2 reemplazé 2 bajos de 15 en caja arls y 2 cajas frontales..tambien de 15''  un abrazo...


----------



## Tacatomon

dandany dijo:


> Yo personalmente las recomiendo para eso seguro que habras armado el modelo que es para unos cuantos parlantes en especifico que anda mal...yo arme la cubo 18 extendida y en aire libre me saco un peso de ensima.. reemplaze 4 bajos por 2 cubo 18 con 2 sigma pro...golpea muy duro y seco...con la potencia justa 600w andan hermoso te pones alado y te saca los pelos de la pierna son mas de 130db.. la armaste mal o armaste la de concepto la extendida anda muy bien sino fijate este video de la de 15'' 120db a 1metro.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6yQYnsN-l8 Me encantaría que hagas un vídeo vos también y especifiques que potencia tiene tus parlantes que marca son y todo ese tipo de cosas si modificaste algo lógicamente no va a funcionar bien el cajón... técnicamente supera a cajones como el bp18 que tiene como 200 litros internos o mas...las curvas no mienten... capas tenias cajas reflex frontales laburando con las horn...y la fase se cancela entre ellas si los parlantes están invertidos y la forma de trabajar de un horn es totalmente distinta a la reflex(tenes que usar el inversor de fase).. el aire viaja mas lento en la horn..y tenes reverberancia también cosa que tenes que tener un procesador de sonido para corregir ese factor...yo defiendo estas cajas a muerte porque las tengo y reemplace todo lo pesado por 2 cajitas de 40kg cada una armada ni siquiera con mdf o contrachapado.. sino con OSB (madera barata) y solamente utilizo crossover y potencia y te destruye el pecho en aire libre.. sin animos de armar ninguna discuta sin sentido dejo mi opinión y que simplemente me resulto a mi y yo la defiendo porque es un diseño muy bueno simple y no para complicarse la vida como el AB36..y sirve para el dj que no tiene mucho dinero o quiere agilizar su equipo un 200% porque realmente esta  caja con solo 2 reemplazé 2 bajos de 15 en caja arls y 2 cajas frontales..tambien de 15''  un abrazo...


Pufff, Puras QSC PLX!!! Como no va a sonar Re-lindo!!!

Ese cajón cada día me convence más!
¿Fotos del cubo que armaste?

Saludos!


----------



## dandany

Se lo digo a mi amigo poseeedor de ellas que tome unas fotos y se las muestro


----------



## jhonatan ruiz

dijeytato dijo:


> mira pana lo mejor en este caso es que agas los l36 se los recomiendo yo tengo  miniteca y son de lo mejor la respuesta es buena dependiendo de la corneta que tenga



buenas amigo para ti cual es mejor o cula da mejor sonido la caja l36 o ab 36


----------



## dandany

jhonatan ruiz dijo:


> buenas amigo para ti cual es mejor o cula da mejor sonido la caja l36 o ab 36



La AB36 sin dudas...


----------



## dj luis rodriguez

Buen Día amigos, acudo a ustedes para preguntarles que diferencia hay entre el agujero en forma de B y el agujero circular en las SL36 .. Aqui les dejo una imagen para que sepan de los que hablo!! Otra duda es que se gana con la tapa de aluminio de las mismas cajas.. Gracias de antemano..

http://i22.servimg.com/u/f22/15/62/08/99/dsgdfg10.jpg


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No sé que hago yo posteando esto  , pero encontré estos planos de una caja que creo es la EL36 de Cerwin Vega (ustedes sabrán mejor... yo no me dedico a estas líneas de baffles):



Y también está el PDF que adjunto, que es una caja similar para un parlante B&C. Si a alguien le sirve... también está *este hilo en diyaudio* de donde tomé los planos y están comentando cosas que les pueden ser útiles.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No sé que hago yo posteando esto   ... yo no me dedico a estas líneas de baffles)


Cada quien tiene su corazoncito por un Folded Horn


----------

